# Waterlogged D60



## BoltAction (Feb 14, 2010)

My brother is overseas and fell into a lake with his D60.  Of course it does not work.  He sent it home so I could get it repaired for him and bought a new one.

I tried calling Nikon about it the other day but got frustrated being on hold so long.  

Is it even worth trying to fix?  It's out of warranty and he doesn't have any travel insurance that would cover it.  He did say he turned it on after the splash so I'm sure something got fried.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like a lost cause to me. Normally electronics will work after being dropped in water if allowed to dry out prior to being turned on, but I'd imagine the mechanical shutter mechanism or the LCD could be damaged. From all the things I've seen resurrected from water the LCD never makes it out in one piece. The shutter and mirror are mechanical and it's hard to tell what could have happened to them. Whatever lens was attached is surely broken beyond repair.

Chalk it as a loss and move on. Broken gear is just one of the costs of photography and happens to everyone at some point.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 15, 2010)

There's all manner of things that go wrong. Typically pulled out and allowed to dry is already a lost cause since the battery is in the camera when it's usually dunked, and thus for all intensive purposes already on. 

Send it in for a quote. The pros can tell you what the damage is. Until they pull it apart and have a detailed look inside it could be anything from replacing a small part to a complete write-off. Unfortunately it's usually a write-off.


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2010)

If the camera was purchased outside the US and doesn't have a US serial number, Nikon Service USA won't touch the camera.

You'd have to send it to a Nikon authorized repair sstation or a Nikon facility in another country.


*Nikon Authorized Repair Stations (NARS)*
*C.R.I.S. Camera Services * +*
250 North 54th Street
Chandler, AZ 85226
480-940-1103
Fax: 480-940-1329
*S**o. Photo Tech Service Inc.* +*
37 N.E. 167th Street North
Miami, FL 33162
305-653-7355 
Fax: 305-653-7356*S*
*o. Photo Technical Service Inc.**
527 N. Polk Street/PO Box 189
Pineville, NC 28134
704-889-7040
Fax: 704-889-7042
*California Precision Serv. Inc. *
*(Profoto)* +*
1714 28th St.
Sacramento, CA 95816
916-451-1330
Fax: 916-451-7460
*So. Photo Tech Service Inc.*
*(Satellite)* +*
2275 S. Federal Hwy., #330
Delray Beach, FL 33483
561-272-2306
Fax: 561-272-9681
*Albuquerque Photo-Technologies* +*
6609 Menaul Blvd. NE
Albuquerque, NM 87110
505-881-6600 
Fax: 505-881-6606
*Kurts Camera Repair* +*
7811 #P Mission Gorge Rd.
San Diego, CA 92120
619-286-1810
Fax: 619-286-6093
*Camera Service Company* +*
4391 Atlanta Rd.
Smyrna, GA 30080
770-432-4257
Fax: 770-432-4258
*Photo-Tech Repair Service Inc.* +*
110 E. 13th St.
New York, NY 10003
212-673-8400
Fax: 212-673-8451
*Authorized Camera Service* +*
21250 Califa St., Suite 110
Woodland Hills, CA 91367
818-340-0582
Fax: 818-340-0586
*Peachtree Camera &*
*Video Repair* +*
562 Wylie Rd. Suite 4
Marietta, GA 30067
1-888-539-7824
Fax: 770-795-8030
*Associated Camera Repair Inc.* +*
3401 N.E. Sandy Blvd.
Portland, OR 97232
503-232-5625
Fax: 503-236-2421
*Pro Camera Service Inc.* +*
710 E. Thousand Oaks Blvd.
Thousand Oaks, CA 91360
805-497-7240
805-497-0826
*Authorized Photo Service* +*
8125 River Drive, Suite 100
Morton Grove, IL 60053
847-966-4091
Fax: 847-966-4101
*Precision Camera*
*& Video Repair, Inc.* +*
3 Anngina Drive
Enfield, CT 06082
800-665-6515
Fax: 860-763-7100
*United Camera & Binocular *
*Rpr. Corp.* +*
1062 Tower Lane
Bensenville, IL 60106
630-595-2525
Fax: 630-595-2526
*Havel Camera Service Inc.**
1102 Basse Rd.
San Antonio , TX 78212
210-735-7412
Fax: 210-734-2715
*Metro Camera Service Inc.* +*
330 West Hampden Ave.
Englewood, CO 80110
303-934-2471
Fax: 303-935-5854
*Pho-Tech Service Center* +*
110 N. Main St./P.O. Box 638
Hesston, KS 67062
620-327-2190
Fax: 620-327-3036
*Forster's Camera Service Inc.* +*
40 West 2950 South
Salt Lake City, UT 84115
801-487-1288
Fax: 801-487-1350
*Strauss Photo-Tech Services Inc.* +*
1240 Mt. Olivet Road NE
Washington DC 20002
202-529-3200
Fax: 202-526-6465
*Sanford Camera Repair* +*
1056 Massachusetts Ave.
Arlington, MA 02476
781-648-2505
Fax: 781-648-2508
*Midwest Camera Inc.* +*
318 Oak St.
Wyandotte, MI 48192
734-285-2220
Fax: 734-283-7478


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 15, 2010)

KmH said:


> If the camera was purchased outside the US and doesn't have a US serial number, Nikon Service USA won't touch the camera.
> 
> You'd have to send it to a Nikon authorized repair sstation or a Nikon facility in another country.



I thought that was only for warranty work, but would be happy to take your money outside of the warranty.


----------

